# a paralel to be drawn between italian and japanese modernist?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay ,here the thing , i beleive Giacinto Scelsi, sonic universe is similar to Toshio Hosokawa...
They sound strangely similar but hosokawa seem more cerebral or maybe...

Dont know why but i link these two in the same category, let face it natura renovatur by scelsi can be ''cousin'' to Hosokawa's landscape.

I mean it's dark and brooding it drone it share spectral similarity, therefore i assume and beleive if someone like scelsi he may like Hosokawa works.

What about it folks, what your opinion on this mather...

Did i mention im a fanboy of spectralism , i order few cd allready of this kind of music.


:tiphat:


----------

